# I'm about to get certified



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Guys. Me and 3 oter people are about to go get certified at Bay Breeze Dive Center. Have any of you gotten your certification there? What have you guys heard about it? I really like the shop so far because they seem to have the best customer service and they are the only dive shop around here that will work around our schedule. All the other shops have "Set dive and class dates" but Bay Breeze said as long as I have 4 or more people then we can set the schedule. I would just like to know what your guys' experience with them, or what you have heard from close friends. I'm not interested in what other dive shops say about them. Just individuals who've had experience first hand with them or their friends have. Thank you very much in advance for your answers.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Edit: Thought you were looking for recommendations on dive shops. Haven't dealt with them before


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

They're still open?


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah have been for 4 years. I asked Carlos and he said they're not closing it's just a rumor a former employee has been spreading around. From what I've heard Carlos is a good guy.


----------

